# Opinions wanted on Stallion prospect...



## Freebird (Sep 18, 2004)

(This is JUST hypotheticial - I don't own him)

Just wondering what you all think about him... He is only 2, never bred anything yet, but has AWESOME bloodlines for a registered Welsh pony. Will mature at 12 hands. FLASHY mover and jumper.

Here he is as a baby. Aww....

And now....

Well, what do you think?


----------



## mcharr36 (Sep 18, 2004)

What's his disposition like? He looks nice from the pictures. I'm partial to Welsh's myself. I'm assuming you are breeding him to a Welsh mare?


----------



## kaykay (Sep 19, 2004)

its really not fair to post his pics and ask for opinions unless you own him


----------



## Lewella (Sep 19, 2004)

If I had a section A Welsh mare I might consider him if I thought he would compliment the mare and her bloodlines.


----------



## totally_horse_crazy (Oct 15, 2004)

i would if i had any horses



i wish i had horses


----------



## Bess Kelly (Oct 24, 2004)

Pretty head. I love his strong jawline, great jowl!


----------



## wendy4mini (Oct 25, 2004)

I love his jumping form. Nice tight knees and beautifully arched neck and back and seems poweful over the jump. I would be interested in breeding my pony to him.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 14, 2004)

He's very nice!


----------



## PinkStalkings (Nov 14, 2004)

I like him.

I believe you can free jump a horse at two .. but it depends on the horse.. our welsh crosses get started free jumping as late two year olds but it varies on the horse.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 21, 2004)

i htink he is nice.. but i also dont think it is right to ask for a public crituque of a horse if you arent the owner although i am sure you meant no harm


----------

